# The gmail animated background theme "tea house" reminds me of AC. :)



## Titi (Apr 8, 2014)

I changed my Gmail inbox background today and chose an official gmail theme called "tea house" that is a little fox living in a japanese house with his own garden and he moves from one spot to another according to the time of the day it is (there is also night/day feature, the sun goes up and down), and does various activities. And sometimes other animals come and visit him.
It's SO cute and since it reminded me a lot of AC I thought I'd share it here.
If you have a gmail account you will probably love it! Just look for it in the gmail themes tab, at the bottom where it says animated.


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 8, 2014)

I have that one too


----------



## oath2order (Apr 8, 2014)

I love the live updating themes :3


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 8, 2014)

Cute! shame i dont use gmail


----------



## skylerracerGT (Apr 8, 2014)

looks really cool, too bad im using a custom theme


----------

